# Cabeese Flock is Growing



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Received my new Bachmann long caboose yesterday and just got it out of the un-paint shop today. That's where I attempt to cover up that perfect finish that comes from the factory with a few miles and years of weathering. Here are a couple of photos so you can compare it's size with an Accucraft short caboose. I turned on the interior lights and marker lamps in 0404, but I'm not sure if you can tell in the photos.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful job! I really like the weathering. 
thanks for sharing 
Terry


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The weathering really brings it to life! Great job. Gotta do something about the handrails, though. They're still too shiny. 

Later, 

K


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 01 Sep 2009 10:37 AM 
The weathering really brings it to life! Great job. Gotta do something about the handrails, though. They're still too shiny. 

Later, 

K 
Yes great job on the weathering. Looks real RGS style. Maybe you could paint the handrails white to match your short caboose. Wonder why Bachmann isn't painting their handrails on these new cabeese? I know for sure the "flying" Rio Grande version should have aluminum or white handrails. But the photo's I've seen show all of the Bachmann cabeese without painted handrails.


----------

